

Zencoder removed WITHOUT any notification their 20% discount on multiple outputs - k-i-m

I signed up at Zencoder about 3 years ago and I've used it occasionally for some side projects, everything always worked great.<p>About 2 years ago Zencoder added a 20% discount on multiple outputs ( http://blog.zencoder.com/2011/03/09/lower-price-for-multiple-outputs/ ) and as I encoded in various formats I was very happy.<p>During the last year (when they were acquired by Brightcove) I had to shutdown those projects because they weren't growing as expected.<p>Now I'm in the middle of another project that uses videos and so I went back to Zencoder to see what changed, and a part some new features I've also seen that they removed from their pricing page (and any other page) the reference to that 20% discount on multiple outputs.<p>I don't want to criticize that choice (although I think it was a great thing for Zencoder's customers), but what I criticize is that they haven't sent any notification about that change to any of the accounts I have with them. I've checked their blog and there is no post telling about this removal. I don't know if they notified by email just active-paying customers, but I don't think it's correct even with not paying customers, as when I was paying customer I payed them few hundreds dollars each month.<p>If you are a startup, or a big company, please, please, please stop pissing out your users with these changes, or at least send an email saying why you do such changes..
======
rhizome
I don't understand the problem, they removed a feature from free accounts? I'm
sure they do it that way instead of giving a cutoff so that free accounts
don't spend that entire time encoding their entire dvd collection or whatever.

